# حادثه غرب القاهره فيديو 2009



## شعاع نوور (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته. إخوتي نحن كامهندسين في مجال السلامه والصحه المهنيه..من اكثر ما يفيدنا في العمل بالمواقع..معرفه اسباب الحوادث لكي نتفادها بعد ذلك..

- وها انا اقدم لكم حادثه حصلت حقيقه في موقع بغرب القاهره في محطه كهرباء الغرب..بعثها لي احد الزملاء الذين يعملون هنالك..ووقع في هذه الحادثه الكثير من الاصابات لم تحدث حالات وفاه ولله الحمد ولكن اصابات فقط بعض المصريين والأجانب..إليكم الرابط :.

 http://www.4shared.com/account/video/pCaKzUxI/___2009.html


----------



## عمروصلاح (21 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يسترها معنا و معاكم و الف شكر


----------



## شاخوان محمد (23 أبريل 2010)

سلام عليكم
الموقع يحتاج الى تسجيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!! ماكو تحميل


----------

